# Remote Coding Seeker



## mmarque (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking for providers or companies or wish to have chart or charges review for maximum reimbursements.  CPC certified and over 15 years of billing experience.  Please contact me via e-mail @ mmarque30@yahoo.com.

Marquinette Rene’ Manning CPC
708 E. Coldspring Lane
Baltimore Maryland 21212
410-814-2130

Objective: To utilize skills obtained thru various employment that will enable me to become an asset to a company looking for expansion or growth within.




Company							Duration



Pain Management Billing, LLC				October, 2005- 	
2624 Lord Baltimore Drive					Current
Baltimore Maryland 21244

Senior Account Receivable Representative

Duties: 

	AR follow up for all carriers-Medicare, BCBS, Commercial Insurance, Aetna, Cigna and Medicaid.
	Review patient accounts for possible collections for non payment.
	Answer phone calls from patient in regards to statements.
	Assist other employees with account to effectively resolve problems for non payments.
	Acknowledge LMRP for carriers to bill effectively for reimbursement.
	Completed edits for electronic billing system in order to submit clean claims upon original submission of claims. 

Office Team							March, 2004-
401 E Pratt Street						September, 2005
Baltimore Maryland 21202

Account Receivable Representative

Duties:
Temporary Agency
Various assignments throughout Baltimore Maryland

Assignment- Practice Management- Towson Maryland (Duration 3 months)

	AR followed up on the various outstanding accounts receivable for various departments.

Assignment- Johns Hopkins University-White Marsh Maryland (Duration 9 months)

	Posting payments for lockbox to system.

	Removing credits from accounts and mailing the refunds to the patients or insurance companies.

Mercy Hospital						February, 2002-
301 St. Paul Street						August 2005
Baltimore Maryland 21202

Two positions held

AR Representative

	Follow up on outstanding accounts for Ob/GYN specialty and Urology.

Front Desk Receptionist

	Made and cancel appointments based on provider schedule.  
	Verified insurance coverage and collect co pays@ time of service



Accomplishments:

Obtained CPC certification in October, 2007.


----------

